# max squat



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

im sure this has been done before but allwell

mines currently 225x1 aged 17


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

225 What? Elephants?


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

kg

i thought that would of been obvious


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Vid? Impressive lift.


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes mate ill video it next time i train legs. which is this wednesday coming up

going to posts some piks up on monday aswell


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

European elephants or Imperial elephants - because there's a difference :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i squat 2 Elephants, 3 gerbils and a old welly boot


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I deadlifted a raccoon this morning.


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

yee mate. well i wont be soon

guna post some piks on monday mate

a few of the people on the keto thread thought it was abit hard to believe(which i understand)

but yee ill get them picks up monday

i am 6,3 aswell


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

guesty121 said:


> yes mate ill video it next time i train legs. which is this wednesday coming up
> 
> going to posts some piks up on monday aswell


You must have fair size about you mate, 17 too are you not, or was that someone else's thread?

Good work


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

yee mate

i can see why most people would not believe

but i will prove you wrong with the piks and vids

lol


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

abit of topic but uno how what i said isin ur comment box and u replyed to it if youno what i mean,

how do u do that?


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

and dc55

i am at the moment mate

but starting my first(dab into the darkside) in september


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

guesty121 said:


> abit of topic but uno how what i said isin ur comment box and u replyed to it if youno what i mean,
> 
> how do u do that?


Press this button:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

waiting for video with anticipation =-)


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> Press this button:


 thanks alot


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> whats your bench and dead like??


 deads 260 at the moment mate

bench isint too good

i could probarly get 140 up on a good day(a reali good day) lol


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

guesty121 said:


> and dc55
> 
> i am at the moment mate
> 
> but starting my first(dab into the darkside) in september


Mate dont be silly your only 17 :confused1: youve got loads of natural growing left in you.. Eat and Eat then Eat some more at youre age you should pile on the pounds and muscle


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

Newdur

no mate ino its daft and that

well ill be 18 then(nt that its much diff)

but ive decided to

i want to compete at the highest level if i can(dont we all)

im not 100% doing it yet just an idea


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

guesty121 said:


> thanks alot


 :thumbup1:

Awesome lifts by the way, can't wait to see pics and vids!


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> You do realise if you entered a PL comp you would probably be top in the country at your age.....


 yee pal i used to train for it when i was 15(abit young though)

was going to compete in the bdfpa but decided to turn to bbuilding instead

may have a stab at it in the future though


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

guesty121 said:


> ino mate ino its daft and that
> 
> well ill be 18 then(nt that its much diff)
> 
> ...


 well your minds made up so im not going to flame you!

just make sure every thing is in order ie Diet routine PCT

Good luck

and great lifts


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> what weight are you by the way??


 cutting at the moment mate around 235-238

so its nt that special for my weight


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mine is 220kg for 4 reps,just below parallel...but now my friggin knees are pooped,i'm taking it easy!!!


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

newdur said:


> well your minds made up so im not going to flame you!
> 
> just make sure every thing is in order ie Diet routine PCT
> 
> ...


 yee thanks alot

my brothers a nutrionist so thats all good

ive just bin told my a few bodybuilders ive met etcc. that i could do well

so i thought hey why not give it a go


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

guessty you got a pic? not of lifting just of you?


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

dc55 said:


> YES IT FCUKNG IS..... :cursing: :cursing:...your 17 FFS!!


 well i suppose it is good ye

but whats age really lol?

in comparisent to if i went to america i would probarly just be average


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> mine is 220kg for 4 reps,just below parallel...but now my friggin knees are pooped,i'm taking it easy!!!


 great lifting mate

back looks great


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> guessty you got a pic? not of lifting just of you?


 yee off my face lol y?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

guesty121 said:


> yee off my face lol y?


just wanted to see what sort of shape you were in for a 17yr at 235lb


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just wanted to see what sort of shape you were in for a 17yr at 235lb


 ahh you mean my body,(ino ur probs dnt believe me mate)

nt any recent ones tbh

but i will have on monday


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you mean 225kg or 225lbs? alot of people get this mixed up. if its 225kg then thats 5plates a side and a extra 5kg... thats fooking ridicolous for 17. would be interested to see pics, you must be a beast


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> do you mean 225kg or 225lbs? alot of people get this mixed up. if its 225kg then thats 5plates a side and a extra 5kg... thats fooking ridicolous for 17. would be interested to see pics, you must be a beast


yee 225kg mate

225p would only be 2 plate

video will be up on monday pal


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

sorry wednesday

deadlift will be up on monday


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow at 17, you should do some powerlifting. ill be looking forward to the videos. putting them in this thread yeah?


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> wow at 17, you should do some powerlifting. ill be looking forward to the videos. putting them in this thread yeah?


 i used to train for it about 2 yrs ago(abit young ino)

was going to compete in the bdfpa but decided to turn to bbuilding instead

yes mate ill put them in this thread

dont c why its that hard to believe

there nt that good lifts


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

guesty121 said:


> i used to train for it about 2 yrs ago(abit young ino)
> 
> was going to compete in the bdfpa but decided to turn to bbuilding instead
> 
> ...


Because your 17 and lifting at the same rate as others who have trained for as long as you have been alive! Lol.


----------



## guesty121 (Jun 19, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Because your 17 and lifting at the same rate as others who have trained for as long as you have been alive! Lol.


 yee ino im young but age isnt the main thing i dont think

if ur strong then ur strong regardless of age


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

so lets get this straight...

your 17

you never done a cycle before

your 240lbs @ 11% BF

and you squat more than most guys who have been training 10yrs+

sounds like bs to me

in fact ill bet£1000000 it is bs

thats imaginary money....like your squat


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So mods can revive threads deleted by the originator


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> so lets get this straight...
> 
> your 17
> 
> ...


That's exactly my thoughts! Brand new member as well and his first thread about how much he can lift... Sounds a bit weird/gloaty, fair play Guesty if you can but 'till we see I'm a non-believer. Lol.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Im only 11 years old and I squatted 575kg for two reps is that good?

Oh I'm only 307lbs bodyweight and 5% fat I know I'm nothing special....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

reps!!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Im only 11 years old and I squatted 575kg for two reps is that good?
> 
> Oh I'm only 307lbs bodyweight and 5% fat I know I'm nothing special....


LMFAO :lol: mint!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

M_at said:


> So mods can revive threads deleted by the originator


yes we can....and i will keep reviving all of the threads he deletes to expose the liar

what dyou guys recon....which one of these two are we dealing with?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

well i did 180 at bawla south east at 75kg natty and 17


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> yes we can....and i will keep reviving all of the threads he deletes to expose the liar
> 
> what dyou guys recon....which one of these two are we dealing with?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - at the photo's!

...So he deleted this thread? I didn't even notice, was asleep.

Thought it was a bit... WAY over the top what he was saying.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

so even the alpha don joe hulkswarnie cant beat the might of guesty

you shoot down in my estimations joe


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Well mines 232.5 Nur nur


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> what dyou guys recon....which one of these two are we dealing with?


He's the fat kid I reckon...

What's your 1RM bench on your playstation pal?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> so even the alpha don joe hulkswarnie cant beat the might of guesty
> 
> you shoot down in my estimations joe


no mate, afraid not









But he does outweigh me by 70lb at 17 PMSL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it would seem there are alot of teen liars joining up here lately!!!

what ever next?

dwarf mods?

married swingers?

did i tell you i am actually a hermafradite?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dc55 said:


> I dont understand whats going on!!!


Confusing huh!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wtf this thread disappeared then came back? im very confused!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

The creator deleted it. Jimmy revived it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh so i guess it is a lie then  damn i was looking forward to a 17 year old 250lbs 10% bf man machine squat 225kg


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

that sounds so bi curious lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

and a little wrong...but f it....its imaginary stats...so you can be imaginary gay lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LMFAO anything for u


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

That's so pointless making a thread that is complete bull**** then deleting it, what did he think it would be funny/we'd believe him? Lol

At end of day he just made himself look totally stupid, also what is with this trend of new members posting up completely random threads? :cursing:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> oh so i guess it is a lie then  damn i was looking forward to a 17 year old 250lbs 10% bf man machine squat 225kg


I was too...



Jimmy said:


> and a little wrong...but f it....its imaginary stats...so you can be imaginary gay lol


...until I saw this


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

LMAO this thread,

cheered me up after my 105mile run - im bulking btw:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The little sucker had me believing him the [email protected] well.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry - the nasty man, no scrub that, kid is gone now.

I'll throw up a couple of videos of me squatting 260kg back when I was a svelte 60kg and 6.5% bf later.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im 5% bf too as you can tell:whistling:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

They are fake.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dont talk about my man boobs that way


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Dont talk about my man boobs that way


You have very nice man boobs.

That should cheer them up.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks mate theyve calmed down lol


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> oh so i guess it is a lie then  damn i was looking forward to a 17 year old 250lbs 10% bf man machine squat 225kg


He said he's doing 260 now, it might be true:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

lmfao at this thread and the fact he deleted it and Jimmy revived it:lol: :lol:

anyone think hes still gonna post the vids up on monday--- no wait hang on that was wednesday wasnt it:lol:

maybe he made an honest mistake and was reading the numbers on the plates but not the LBS after:rolleyes: 

I have to admit i was actually gullible enough to give him the benefit of the doubt much to my better judgement:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

10% bf 240lbs at 17???? that would be insane in the membrane!!!! :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

guesty121 said:


> yee mate
> 
> i can see why most people would not believe
> 
> ...


We believed your stats - you're tall after all, but you kept stating that you are 245 and 11% body fat and want to drop 35lbs to get down to 8% body fat. We merely informed you that you wouldn't need to lose anywhere near that much weight (I think it worked out at about 7lbs you had to lose, not 35). We explained that a few times, but you seemed to just want to talk about your stats and ignore the point we were trying to make.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Judas said:


> They are fake.


FPMSL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are these the shame shiny plates they use at expos etc?


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

well i squat 90kg for 60 reps no clue on a 1rm any care 2 estimate on this?

im 65kg bodyweight 8% bf and 16 in october

dont know how that compares like :S


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

More believable mate especially considering you have your physique on display


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

martin brown said:


> He's the fat kid I reckon...
> 
> What's your 1RM bench on your playstation pal?


out of curiosity m8 how do u stack up against him 1rm squat m8? this shud b good rofl


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jake H said:


> well i squat 90kg for 60 reps no clue on a 1rm any care 2 estimate on this?
> 
> im 65kg bodyweight 8% bf and 16 in october
> 
> dont know how that compares like :S


Are we flashing out stats around now?

OK...

I can lat raise a 2.5kg dumbbell with my right shoulder for 133 reps. Anyone care to guess my 1RM on this?

Currently 130lbs, 60% body fat and following the bikini diet...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I say 3k mate ,i can front press 300k:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I was at the gym today for deadlifts, I picked the gym up by the foundations. Did that three times - that is how you do it, right? I'm 16, 220lb and 3% bodyfat, in Americanadaustralia that's well below average.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

oops

found this deleted again!!!

someone is trying to hide stuff


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Are we flashing out stats around now?
> 
> OK...
> 
> ...


How many bikini's do you have for breakfast on this diet? Also - scrambled or fried?

My 1rm is about a bag of sugar but I can do reps of 350kg until the cows come home.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> oops
> 
> found this deleted again!!!
> 
> someone is trying to hide stuff


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so hes posting up the vid tomorrow we shal see whos laughing then!

(still us)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I squat over 2600kg for 339 reps!


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Jake H said:


> well i squat 90kg for 60 reps no clue on a 1rm any care 2 estimate on this?
> 
> im 65kg bodyweight 8% bf and 16 in october
> 
> dont know how that compares like :S


90kgs at the ground for 60 reps?

feck me thats a lot


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Was nearly sucked in there until I read the whole tread. What a bs'er.


----------

